# Esti atata de bun si foarte......?



## mike2008

Hello.
My friend has sent me a message in Romanian, I've tried to translate it but I can't seem to make any sense of it. I would really like to know what she has written, I would be very great full if someone would be kind enough to translate it for me please.

"Esti atata de bun si foarte bland. Meriti tot ce e mai frumos pe pamant. Te pup dulce pe gurita. Sa fi cuminte. Te iubesc."

Thank you.


----------



## Trisia

Hi.

* Romanian:*  "Eşti atâta de bun şi foarte blând. Meriţi tot ce e mai frumos pe pământ. Te pup dulce pe guriţă. Să fii cuminte. Te iubesc."

A try:

"You are so kind and very gentle. You deserve the best this world has to offer. Sending you a sweet kiss. Take care. I love you."


----------



## robbie_SWE

Trisia said:


> Hi.
> 
> *Romanian:* "Eşti atâta de bun şi foarte blând. Meriţi tot ce e mai frumos pe pământ. Te pup dulce pe guriţă. Să fii cuminte. Te iubesc."
> 
> A try:
> 
> "You are so kind and very gentle. You deserve the best this world has to offer. Sending you a sweet kiss. Take care. I love you."


 
Don't forget "*sending you a sweet kiss on the mouth*" . Looks like things are heating up!

 robbie


----------



## mike2008

Thank you very much Trisia, you are also very kind too. I'm very happy now, thank you again so much.
Bye.


----------



## Trisia

robbie_SWE said:


> Don't forget "*sending you a sweet kiss on the mouth*" . Looks like things are heating up!
> 
> robbie



Yes, you're right. Nevertheless, the use of diminutives "sweet little kiss," "your little mouth" sounds like she's addressing a child rather than talking about making out, which is why I didn't add it.

But, as I already said, you're right. It does say "on your (little) mouth"


----------

